

A Holacracy of Dunces - santaclaus
https://pando.com/2015/07/03/holacracy-dunces/e5d42015bc13e7597bcb8936efb287511aab5cfd/

======
aaronbrethorst
Full article: [https://pando.com/2015/07/03/holacracy-
dunces/e5d42015bc13e7...](https://pando.com/2015/07/03/holacracy-
dunces/e5d42015bc13e7597bcb8936efb287511aab5cfd/)

~~~
dang
Thanks; switched from [https://pando.com/2015/07/03/holacracy-
dunces/](https://pando.com/2015/07/03/holacracy-dunces/).

